
Verizon Is Nearing Deal to Acquire Yahoo - denzell
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-22/verizon-is-nearing-deal-to-acquire-yahoo
======
chollida1
It's now being reported that Verizon and Yahoo are exclusively negotiating.
That's as close as anyone has gotten since Microsoft made an offer years ago.

Verizon is really doing a big transition with this acquisition and their AOL
acquisition. They've acquired alot of valuable web space to put adds
on/monetize. This is a probably good news for Yahoo employee's as Verizon then
has a vested interest in keeping the company running and not splitting it up
into pieces like a PE firm may be more inclined to do.

The one interesting thing I've heard is that Verizon isn't interested in
Yahoo's patent portfolio, which means it could still be up for grabs.

Hopefully its bought by a Microsoft/Google consortium and very liberally cross
licensed rather than a private equity firm who will look to more aggressively
monetize it.

I also heard that Tim Armstrong, formerly of Google with Mayer will lead the
combined AOL/Yahoo company, which means that Mayer probably isn't coming along
as part of this deal. I think most people expected this.

If this ends up going through for the reported 3.5 billion, then Verizon has
bought a significant portion of traffic on the web for roughly 8 billion (AOL
was acquired for 4.4 Billion). This could end up looking like a very good
acquisition in a few years!

~~~
denzell
From what I've read, they're buying the core business. I don't know what that
includes or excludes.

------
arrty88
I should sell my vz shares

